# february 2nd wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all,ive got a wicked trip planned for the 2nd of february :lol: be the first of the year getting out on the kayak :lol: hopefully targeting the cod and also the early thornback rays to :lol: but hey anything will do on the first trip out except a blank :lol: will be fishing a choice of 3 venues its all down to the weather now on the day :lol: just got to hope that the wind eases down for then :lol: had a really wet n windy week this week so im hoping for a break in the weather :lol: 
tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck LW hope you get a bag full and plenty of tightlines.

Cheers Dave


----------



## tangoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Mate Good Luck !!

I well remember the freezing cold, rain sleet, wind etc of North Wales !!

Oh by the way its about 28-30 degrees each day over here and sunny !!

Oh did I mention the waters quite cold here for this time of year - its only 24-25 degrees !!

How I remember diving in Dorathea Quarry in Wales in winter, it was about 2 degrees above freezing !!

Hum, Gold Coast or Liverpool - GOLD COAST !!!!!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry I can't get there bud, I'm working. 
sorry couldn't help myself

Have fun, hope you catch a few

Steve


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

tangoman said:


> Mate Good Luck !!
> 
> I well remember the freezing cold, rain sleet, wind etc of North Wales !!
> 
> ...


hummm you lucky buggar!wild wet wonderfull wales a nice 9degrees at the moment windy as hell and raining like mad..............ah the good life :lol: :lol: dont blame you tangoman sounds very good over there! :lol: 
tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

